# Diamond brand Chinese unknown grit whetstone



## Tree (Jan 2, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with these? The bottom (grey) is definitely rougher than the green but no mark of grit. Is there a way to determine? I suppose I'll just use it for flattening. Bare in mind I just bought these for practice, and they were dirt cheap



stones by Tri Tran, on Flickr


----------



## inzite (Jan 2, 2018)

bottom is an oil stone i believe as per the writing on it. top one looks like a combo of 180 and 320?


----------



## unprofessional_chef (Jan 2, 2018)

I'd avoid them like the plague. Those stones are so course you can't even learn proper sharpening techniques with them. They also leave a mess because the binding agent is weak causing them to dish quickly.

There is a guy on youtube that sharpened on a red brick. I think a brick's texture might be better than those stones.


----------



## Tree (Jan 3, 2018)

So I gave them a brief whirl this morning after posting before work. Green stone definitely improved a dull and chipped cuisinart paring knife enough for me to some meat trimmings and light stuff. Still want it sharper obviously but it actually cuts now! Regarding the "dishing", on the contrary my experience was opposite - it hardly sludged on me. Maybe I can't sharpen them properly but there's a lot of dull knives in my house that need attention which need repairs so these stones may have some purpose.

RE brick: I suppose you're referring to Burrfection? Videos are very detailed, and long...

I agree with the bottom being an oil stone. Soaked it for +20 min but kept drying out. Does the two large Chinese characters say "oil" in English? See if I can return it or swap for something else in the store


----------



## inzite (Jan 3, 2018)

Tree said:


> So I gave them a brief whirl this morning after posting before work. Green stone definitely improved a dull and chipped cuisinart paring knife enough for me to some meat trimmings and light stuff. Still want it sharper obviously but it actually cuts now! Regarding the "dishing", on the contrary my experience was opposite - it hardly sludged on me. Maybe I can't sharpen them properly but there's a lot of dull knives in my house that need attention which need repairs so these stones may have some purpose.
> 
> RE brick: I suppose you're referring to Burrfection? Videos are very detailed, and long...
> 
> I agree with the bottom being an oil stone. Soaked it for +20 min but kept drying out. Does the two large Chinese characters say "oil" in English? See if I can return it or swap for something else in the store



it literally says OIL STONE


----------

